# Infuse question



## astriemer (Jan 26, 2005)

I was just rereading the Infuse Enhance Skill effect and got confused. I tried searching the archives, but with the server rebuild I'm not finding an answer to my confusion anywhere previously posted.

For an element that affects two ability scores (shadow for example). The text states that the bonus is 2 less than what is listed in the table. Is the bonus 2 less than the number listed (which is what the text sounds like to me) or is it the number listed for 2 less MP (which is more like the Enhance Ability score enhancement).

Similarly I don't understand how you came up with the numbers in the example, since they aren't 2 less than either   

Thanks.

P.S. Has anyone tried to go through the posts by Ryan and collate a FAQ (perhaps to be posted on the Arcane Arcade site)? Is there an easy way to do that from the server side?


----------



## Verequus (Jan 26, 2005)

astriemer said:
			
		

> P.S. Has anyone tried to go through the posts by Ryan and collate a FAQ (perhaps to be posted on the Arcane Arcade site)? Is there an easy way to do that from the server side?




I have done an attempt - due to lack of time I've looked only at the half of the posts at this time. Only collecting questions isn't enough - next to the fact, that not all questions have been answered, the questons and answers have often to reformulated for easier reading. I can send you the bits, I've collected so far.


----------



## astriemer (Jan 26, 2005)

That would be great. I'd be happy to collect them and organize them for the Arcane Arcade site.


----------



## Verequus (Jan 26, 2005)

BTW, what is your email address?


----------



## Kemrain (Jan 26, 2005)

The enhancement bonus granted by an Element that affects 2 ability scores is 2 points lower than one that affects only one. The MP of the effect is untouched.  I am confidentthat this is correct, but I am not Ryan Nock and I can't be 100% sure.  Until you mentioned your confusion, I didn't even realise it could be misenterpreted.

Infuse Fire 3/Gen 0 could increase Dispel Magic by 12 points for a minute.
Infuse Magma 3/Gen 0 could increase Dispel Magic by 10 points for a minute.
Infuse Magma 3/Gen 0 could increase Jump by 20 points for a minute.
Infuse Earth 3/Gen 0 could increase Jump by 24 points for a minute.

That's my understanding of the rules. The example seems to be a typo.

- Kemrain the Burning.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is the revised text of Infuse and Drain.  I'm polishing things with 8 months of hindsight, mostly for my own edification, but also to help clear up confusion on the boards.


----------



## Verequus (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you change the text again compared to my version? If yes, I'm using this text.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, this revision happened in the past three hours, in response to the thread.  I've been fixing small things here and there whenever critiques show up, and so far I've got Abjure, Charm, Compel, Create, and Infuse very polished.  I'm trying to make the 'cantrip' section in each spell list a little easier to read so people have an easier time with low-level spellcasters.


----------



## Kemrain (Jan 27, 2005)

Bless your furry little Endorian heart, RW.

I couldn't find reference to Strength-based skill enhancements being doubled. Was this removed intentionally? I sure hope it's still in, because otherwise you'll never, ever see Climb, Jump, or Swim enhancements.  If I can grant myself a Climb, Fly or Swim speed, who needs a bonus to the skill check? However, if, for 3 MP, I can give myself a +24, I could see it being worthwhile.

So, all of my examples were incorrect.  Replace Detect Magic with Intimidate, and (possibly) halve the Strength enhancements, and they seem corrected.  Thanks for the update, RW. I'd love to see an erratta'd release, even in .doc format.

- Kemrain the Infused


----------



## astriemer (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you very much! That does clear things up. My only comment would be that you might want to use the cardinal language in the enhancement sections. For example in the Enhance Ability Score and Enhance Skill sections instead of just saying, "The listed bonus applies only to elements with just a single associated ability score." Say something like "The listed bonus applies only to the cardinal elements." Which is more like the language you use in the general list description.

I second Kemrain the Infused's question and comment!

Rulemaster-my email is astriemer@hotmail.com


----------



## Kemrain (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually, a release in .doc format would be very nice, as it could be easily edited to use all your houserules.  Very nice, indeed.

- Kemrain the Seconded.


----------



## astriemer (Jan 31, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> BTW, what is your email address?




Did you try to send me the file? I wasn't sure as I've go my email filtering set pretty high, but didn't think I'd missed it.


----------



## Verequus (Jan 31, 2005)

Astriemer. did you get my email? Just making sure, that you still don't wait for it. 

Edit: Ah, I missed your post. Yes, I did send it and I'll resend it.


----------



## astriemer (Feb 1, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Astriemer. did you get my email? Just making sure, that you still don't wait for it.
> 
> Edit: Ah, I missed your post. Yes, I did send it and I'll resend it.




Hey RuleMaster, hotmail is doing too good a job of filtering for me  :\  go ahead and send it to this address instead.
striemera@mdusd.k12.ca.us

Thanks


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2005)

Re: Kemrain, yes, Strength-based skills should get double the bonus.


----------

